# Using laptop to format new Tivo hard drive?



## BeeEff (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi there. I have a wounded Humax t-800 that I have a new hard drive for, and am getting my stuff together for the replacement surgery. I have an image for it on the way (thanks, Les!), and I'm also prepared to buy the InstantCake if need be. My question is this: will I be able to drop an image on this new drive if I have it connected to my laptop via external USB enclosure?

If necessary, a friend of mine would be willing to open up his desktop computer for me, so I can hook it up exactly as in all the instructions I see. I'd rather not have to go this road. Has anyone out there formatted a new, replacement drive for a series 2 using a USB enclosure for the drive?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

Try mfslive.org. 

See the part for "setting up your computer".

For Instant Cake, go to dvrupgrade.com and check the online instructions for how to set up computer.


----------



## BeeEff (Sep 11, 2006)

dwit said:


> Try mfslive.org.


Of all the searching I did, I somehow forgot to check the obvious site. This will answer a LOT of my questions. Thanks!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

If possible, I would suggest borrowing your friend's computer. His computer will be safe and unharmed so long as all is connected (and disconnected) properly. 

If that is not possible, I would also suggest checking craigslist for a cheap tower. You can find old PC towers that will work perfectly fine for your upgrade; and in most cases they can be found dirt cheap, possibly cheaper than a USB adapter would run you.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

A *pair* of USB adapters are under $50 from Amazon ... 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E6NGBU

I'd be cautious using any computer that cost less than that
(antivirus, Operating system, etc!)


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Consider DVRupgrades recertification service. For $75.00 you send them your new hard drive. They image it, check it out, and ship it back, ready to install, no road trips, endangering your friends machine. suggest you check it out at www.dvrupgrade.com. Instantcake can not be done easily from a laptop. This way you get the drive back ready to install. If you send your TiVo they will install it for you.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

thewebgal said:


> A *pair* of USB adapters are under $50 from Amazon ...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E6NGBU
> 
> I'd be cautious using any computer that cost less than that
> (antivirus, Operating system, etc!)


When formating a drive all you need is the CD-ROM and the IDE interface. Other than that you are not using any other part on the PC. You don't even need an OS, let alone Anti-Virus.


----------

